# Financial Advisors - recommendation?



## Star99 (24 Jan 2007)

Would anyone be able to recommend a good independent Financial Advisor in the Swords / Malahide area ??


----------



## Elphaba (12 Feb 2007)

Financial Regulator keeps a register of advisers. email them at registers@ifsra.ie or locall 1890 200 469. You wont have to pay fee based adviser expensive commissions that can eat away at your fund and they can negotiate best rate for lump sum contributions.


----------



## CCOVICH (12 Feb 2007)

A link to the register can be found as part of the Key Posts here.


----------



## Star99 (13 Feb 2007)

Many thanks for your help


----------



## Marianne (15 Feb 2007)

Eamon Porter is very well regarded in the industry and is based in Malahide. 

I have no connection with him or his firm.


----------



## SeanA (15 Feb 2007)

Do they specifically need to be in the one area, I presume for calling in? You could always try 

http://www.goldenpages.ie/search/insurance.html

There is one I dealt with I found via that, but they are in town. Would certainly recommend them, let me know if you want and I'll pm there details.


----------



## mobsl (26 Feb 2007)

I would recommend FEN on www.fen.ie they have offices all over Ireland and I am a customer and am very happy with them.


----------

